# NEW FoodSaver SmartSeal V3485 for $80 SHIPPED



## HillBunker (Jul 26, 2010)

Okay just found this on a deal site. I was planning on holding out and getting a couple canning friends to go in together on a Weston Pro sealer but this deal might be too good to pass up. This thing is normally $200 not including shipping and right now would be only $80 shipped. What do you all think?

http://www.bradsdeals.com/deals/food-saver-smartseal-80-shipped-p57150.html#disqus_thread


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a different model and like to some what. The auto liquid detect on this one is a good idea (mine doesn't have it). Part of my sealing wire is burned out because of liquid (I was mad happened within the first few uses). 

May have to show DH and see if he would like to get me this one for Christmas to replace the one that's a year old, but will no longer seal correctly due to the damaged wire. I use the jar attachments all the time and vac seal my jars of dehydrated food (doesn't replace traditional canning, for those unfamiliar). This one has the hose, too, to use the attachments.


----------



## Marysgoats (Oct 9, 2007)

I bought the 2300 Pro an all can say is WOW o WOW. I guess I jumped in and paid about $160 about 15 years ago of another brand I saw on TV. Boy, that was money thrown away. Nothing compaired to the 2300 Pro. This thing is great!!. I have saved more in the past year when I got the 2300 Pro.
We have our pigs an beef processed an wrapped. When I get home I take the machine an vacuum seal each an every one. I have never had meat last this long an NO freezer burn at all. So I would say bite the old bullet an get a good one the first time an be done with it. You will not be sorry you'll be glad did!! call Mr Dave an talk to him about the machine. Or go to www.vacmesh.com an see for yourself how wonderfull it is.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. My vacuum sealer it on it's way out.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I have been reading online reviews about foodsaver brand and there is a huge range of opinions about the company and it's products. Main complaints are lack of customer service and the product quits sealing after short time of use. There are many reviews written by owners who love it too. 
I'd really like to have one but haven't but just can't decide.


----------



## HillBunker (Jul 26, 2010)

That's exactly how I feel. The wide range of reviews makes me uncomfortable but I'm smart enough to know that a satisfied customer is less likely to take the time to post a review compared to the ----ed off customer. And I can see a lot of people being dumb and not using it properly which leads to a machine failure. 

The deal above is a STEAL, I'm sure of that. But I really had my heart set on a Weston and I'd rather wait and invest in something high quality. There are 3 other households that use our farm for activities, get togethers, canning, brewing, etc. I was trying to figure out if it made sense for 4 families to go in on a Weston together. I would think the thing would sit around idle most of the time so whichever household needed it could borrow it. Or is a vacuum sealer something you use more often? Every other day? Once a week? We all get along so I can't see anyone arguing over it, but if the whole idea is impractical I'll probably just have to settle for a FoodSaver for now.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

We got a Foodsaver maybe 6 years ago. We used it for 3-4 hogs a year, lots of turkey and chicken, several elk and deer and antelope, fish, cheese, etc. Finally it quit sealing good on the heat bar. It was the kind where you had to push down hard on the lid in two spots until it finally took over and ran itself. I'd hate to think how many rolls of bag material we bought and ran through that thing. 

Last month Costco had an updated Foodsaver at a good price and we got it. Much easier to use, one touch operation and the bag lays flat on the table instead of going up and in to the old one. I'm sure there are better ones but this one is nice.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh...that is nice!


----------



## mullberry (May 3, 2009)

THANK YOU! I jus bought one . My old one still works BUT it is deer season & if I get a deer & ahog I shure want a spare .The code was hard to figgure out It is j 0 not o it is j zero & it took 50% off! mow thats a deal!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

That's a GREAT deal! I'm getting one NOW. Thank You for the heads up.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you for putting out the word. This will make a nice Christmas gift for a family member and I know that it will be put to good use.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a similar model, the V3440, I got it last year on a sale of I think $60 with free shipping that was posted on HT. The deal didn't last for very long. I LOVE mine! We have been using it for a while now, and just put 2 deer through it. The only thing I don't like is that when you put the bag in, you have to leave 3 inches above the food to get it to seal properly... it won't touch the paddles to set the machine in motion unless you leave that much.

It has a "moist food" function and a drip tray that catches liquid as well as an alarm that goes off when the drip tray is full. It has a gentle option as well in case you want to vacuum seal something that would otherwise be crushed. Yes, it has the hose, so I got the canister sealer for canning jars, love that! Also got the quick marinator, and that does a TERRIFIC job of marinating meat!

I have probably abused mine a bit, but it's still going strong.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

How does the jar sealing feature on this work? Nick and I were playing around with the Glad bags (I think that's the brand) manual piston-suction tool, and read on Jane of the Woods that you can seal canning jars by putting a hole in the lid and using electrical tape to seal.

Still, it sure would be nice to get this. I especially like the "wet" feature. That's why I didn't care for our old seal-a-meal. It couldn't handle wet foods at all.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Forgot: Hillbunker, the Weston may be a good idea if you're planning more long-term storage, marketing any products from your farm, and if the other families want to go in on it. 

An industrial model is certainly going to last longer, but the model you showed would be great for leftovers, freezing, and such until you have enough socked away to purchase the heavy-duty model.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Pony said:


> How does the jar sealing feature on this work? Nick and I were playing around with the Glad bags (I think that's the brand) manual piston-suction tool, and read on Jane of the Woods that you can seal canning jars by putting a hole in the lid and using electrical tape to seal.
> 
> Still, it sure would be nice to get this. I especially like the "wet" feature. That's why I didn't care for our old seal-a-meal. It couldn't handle wet foods at all.


Pony, here is the jar sealer attachment:

http://www.foodsaver.com/Product.aspx?id=c&cid=89&pid=270

You put the food in the canning jar, put a regular canning lid on the jar and then put the attachment over the top. Suction and then remove the attachment. It suctions the regular canning lid down onto the jar, and you can re-use the canning lids after that, you don't have to dispose of them like you would if canning.

You have to get both a regular and a wide mouth attachment if you want to do both.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I decided this deal was too good to pass up so ordered one, and the jar attachment a few days ago.
I wanted one for the once or twice a year bulk meat freezing event, but mainly think I'll use it more for sealing/resealing jars. At this price, if the bag sealer only lasts for a few years and the attachment sealer keeps working, I'll be happy.

Thanks HillBunker for the link!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Now for the bags. I have found two places that have pretty good prices but wanted to know if anyone has bought from these sites.
http://www.totalvac.com/tiliafoodsaverbags.html or on ebay.
I am thinking it might be worth the time to buy in bulk if prices are going to rise again.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Debbie in Wa said:


> Now for the bags. I have found two places that have pretty good prices but wanted to know if anyone has bought from these sites.
> http://www.totalvac.com/tiliafoodsaverbags.html or on ebay.
> I am thinking it might be worth the time to buy in bulk if prices are going to rise again.


I haven't, I see their prices are a bit cheaper than foodsavers.

I do have a promo code for foodsaver's website, on any purchase, so you can use these to buy bags:

Spend $100 - $159, save $20: SAVE20

Spend $160 - $259, save $60: SAVE60

Spend $260+, save $130: SAVE130

And any order over $50 gets free shipping.

I have been tempted to order $260 worth of bags and use the code that will give me 50% off, but I just haven't been able to make myself do that yet! :shocked:  It would be cool to have that kind of stockpile of bags though.

If someone works it all out, let us know what would be the cheaper route, using the other website or buying from Foodsavers with the coupons.. I'm too lazy this morning


----------



## HillBunker (Jul 26, 2010)

Well I bit the bullet and ordered one myself. It will stay in the house kitchen and be primarily for smaller daily use. I still dream of a Weston for out in the Bunker (processing HQ). This will be Santa's gift for me and the missus... I love surprising her with stuff like that.

So glad others were excited and able to take advantage of this deal! If anyone runs into any issues or has any tips/questions be sure to post back on this thread. If we all have the same model we should be able to help each other out.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Best deal / prices I've ever found on the bags for almost any sealer can be found here:

www.thesweetattack.com


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

WildernesFamily said:


> I do have a promo code for foodsaver's website, on any purchase, so you can use these to buy bags:
> 
> Spend $100 - $159, save $20: SAVE20
> 
> ...





nehimama said:


> Best deal / prices I've ever found on the bags for almost any sealer can be found here:
> 
> www.thesweetattack.com


I checked into it. Somebody check my math.

Use the coupon above and free shipping and you can get 31 bulk rolls of 11" bag from Food Saver for 130.09. That assumes they also let you take 30% off for ordering more than 8 rolls. 

31 X $11.99 X 0.7 (30% off) = 260.18 / 2 with 50% off coupon, free shipping

Go to the sweetattack and get 2 cases of 12 rolls for $59.95 + $14.50 shipping = $134.40


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I couldn't pass this up- I ordered the smart seal and got it for $85 -the lid on my old one was broken, so this is an absolute find! Thanks!!!

Now on to look into the bulk rolls!
Kris


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Okay, I tried to work it out too, by adding to all carts as if I were going to place an order:

From foodsaver.com

31 x (11" x 16') bags = $130.20 using save130 coupon + free shipping + $9.90 tax 
*= $140.10 for 496' of roll total*

Without using coupon above, but still with the 30% off if you order more than 8 rolls, the total would be $279.86.

The 30% off seems to go away once you put in the save130 code. This save130 code is only available until the end of December or until supplies last.



From thesweetattack.com

12 roll bulk case (11.5" x 20') x 2 = $119.90 + shipping, $29 (why's mine so high!?) 
= *$148.90 for 480' of roll total*

No tax apparently.



From totalvac.com

6 pack (11" x 18') x 4 = $174.40 (-$8.72 using the over100 coupon code) + free shipping 
= *$165.68 for 432' of roll total*

The 6 pack of generic rolls was the cheapest on this site. Also no tax.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

Well i couldnt pass this up either. Have a older cheaper one but for the price i figured an upgrade would be nice. Thanks for the link!


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

Talking about buying rolls in bulk....does anyone know if the plastic bag material stays usable indefinitely? I would hate to buy a large quantity and have it deteriorate over time.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I received the vac today but didn't have time to seal anything in bags. I did order the wide mouth jar accessory and had fun vacuum "jarring" up raisins, dried cranberries, nuts, rice, etc. I think this is going to be a nice item to have!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I tried to get it and the code wasn't good anymore


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

copperhead46 said:


> I tried to get it and the code wasn't good anymore


I just received an email from foodsavers today and here are the latest codes:

Bonus20 ($20 off $100-159)

Bonus60 ($60 off $160 to 259)

Bonus130 ($260+)


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks, I got that one too, I figured out that the code wasn't what I thought it was, seems those are zeros not "O"s, oppps. I got the sealer and some extra bags.
P.J.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Just found new deal

http://www.foodsaver.com/Product.as..._campaign=90FEAAA&amp;utm_source=FS+MainImage

Use code 90FEAAA at check out to get 80.00 price


----------

